# Who's your daddy?



## Earth

How do you say...

Who's your daddy in tagalog?


----------



## jhndnnse

*^^ sino'ng tatay mo? 
*


----------



## Roshini

Sino ang tatay mo?.


----------



## Earth

Earth said:
			
		

> How do you say...
> 
> Who's your daddy in tagalog?


 

Ahhh...Okay got it...Thanks


----------

